# Teich grundreinigen wie wo was ?!



## burschto (4. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin quasi Anfänger und hätte dort ein paar fragen.

Vorab.: nein ich habe keine Wasserwerte. Kauf ich mir da irgendwo einen streifen und halte den rein oder wie funktioniert das ?

Ich habe einen Teich der ca 10000L fasst.
Fischbesatz : 2 Koi der größe von ca 13 cm die ich gestern geschenkkt bekommen habe und 6 goldfische, aber keiner ist größer als 15, 16 cm ca.
Filteranlage ist abgepasst auf die Teichgröße, sogar eine Nr. größer genommen als nötig. UVC-Klärer ist auch im Einsatz.

An Pflanzen habe ich nicht gerade viel, eine Seerose und Naturidyll nennt sich das glaube ich. Ich weis das ist nicht genug dies soll sich ja nun ändern.. Aber vorab, würde ich gerne einmal den Teich auspumpen, alles säubern, neu bepflanzen und frisches tolles Wasser aus der Leitung reinkippen bzw. noch ein wenig Restwasser dazu kippen was ich vorher ja auspumpen werden (ist das sinnvoll wegen den Algen?).

Mein Problem besteht einfach darin, dass der Teich drum herum voll mit Algen ist und denke Schwebealgen sind auch mehr als genug vorhanden weil ich nicht gerade tief reinschauen kann. Davon abgesehen ist am Grund eine ca. 10 - 15 cm hohe Schlammschicht, die ich gerne entfernen möchte.

Mein Grundgedanke war also.:

-Wasser raus (geringen Vorrat in einen Behälter um es zurück zu pumpen)
-Fische kurzfristig irgendwo anders unterbringen (Wann nach der Reinigung dürfen die wieder dort rein?)
-Pflanzen alle raus, entfernen und neue rein
-kompletten Teich mit einem Hochdruckreiniger (nur Klarwasser) abstrahlen
-Restmüll wie Schlamm, Blätter ect. ect. ect.. entfernen
-Wasser rein und gut ?!

Wäre sehr erfreut über Antworten, Anregungen und Tipps.

Grüße Alex !!


----------



## supmo1969 (5. Juli 2017)

Erst mal herzlich willkommen hier,
Ich persönlich würde nur den Schlamm und die Blätter entfernen (Schlammsauger) und dann einen regelmäßig einen Teiwasserwechsel durchführen und ggf. noch Sauerstoffpflanzen einbringen.
Dann sollte sich schon ein Erfolg einstellen
Gruß Guido


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Juli 2017)

Moin Alex,
aus der Ferne natürlich immer nur schwer zu beurteilen,
aber den ganzen Teich gleich auf links drehen.... ich schließe mich Guido an
und würde es sicherlich auch erst mal behutsam angehen! So machen wir es übrigens auch,
saugen bei Bedarf und regelmäßig TWWs.
Wichtig in meinen Augen, dass Du Dich schleunigst nach sog. Unterwasserpflanzen umschaust.
Viele der user hier geben auch gern von ihren Pflanzen ab, wenn sie bei ihnen zu dolle wuchern,
musst Du halt mal fragen und unter 'suche/biete' schauen.
Und dann halte uns auf dem Laufenden, damit wir ggfs. helfend einspringen können hier im Forum.


----------



## burschto (5. Juli 2017)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. 

Wie bekomme ich denn diese grünen langen fadenalgen am Rand des Beckens denn weg? Abschrubben und warten bis es weggefiltert wurde, noch paar andere Fische? Oder wie stelle ich das am besten an? 

Wie viel Wasser sollte ich immer auslassen und neues dazu geben? 

Welche Pflanzen würdet ihr mir empfehlen? 

Grüße


----------



## Limnos (5. Juli 2017)

Einen Teich "grundreinigen" ist so sinnvoll wie einen Wald zu kehren. Alle diese Maßnahmen bieten keinerlei Gewähr dafür, dass nicht sofort wieder Algen wachsen. Vielleicht andere, vielleicht sogar mehr. Irgendwann klärt sich das Wasser von selbst. Festsitzende Fadenalgen liefern auch Sauerstoff. Mit (größer werdenden) Kois kann man nicht auf üppigen Pflanzenwuchs hoffen. Wenn man wenig mit Algen zu tun haben will, sollte der Fischbesatz nicht zu hoch sein: 5 l /cm Fisch (an Endgröße denken). Es solllte nicht zu viel in den Teich hineinfallen. Pflanzgefäße sollten mit einer Mischung aus Lehm und Sand ohne Torf oder Humus befüllt werden. 
Sinnvoll sind: jährlich ein gefühltes Drittel des Schlamms entfernen, Schwimmende Algenwatten mit dem Rechen herausholen, ebenso im Herbst die Blätter. Stängel- und Halmpflanzen im Herbst dicht über dem Pflanzsubstrat/ der WOF abschneiden. Wenig füttern. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## burschto (6. Juli 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe und Antworten. 

Jetztiger stand:

Ich bin leider nicht drum herum gekommen den Teich einmal zu erneuern. Ich habe versucht mit dem Schlammsauger den Kram vom Boden zu holen und auch per Hand. Aber alles sinnlos. Der Boden war locker 15-20 cm mit allem was man an dreck haben kann bedeckt. Von Schlamm über Kiloweise Laub bis hin zu altem Werkzeug was dort lag, einen hammer und 2 Sägeblätter habe ich herausgeholt... 

Es waren bestimmt über 100kg dreck unten.. (nicht normal oder?) 

Ich habe gestern 2, 1000L Tanks neben den Teich gestellt und dort das Wasser hinein gegeben. Fische und Pflanzen habe ich alles rausbekommen was vorhanden war. 

Alles habe ich dann mit dem hochdruckreiniger gereinigt und alles abgesaugt. 

Danach habe ich die 2000 Liter hinein gelassen und teils mit Wasser aus dem Schlauch eingefüllt. Ich werde nun Stück für Stück auffüllen. 

Nun habe ich 3 Seerosen, 2 Wasserhahnfuß, 2 kleine __ papageienfeder, 2 __ Wasserfeder, 2 buntblättriges __ Schilf, 1 __ Hechtkraut, 1 Frauenhaargras, __ Froschlöffel und ein __ Hornblatt im Teich. Das sollte ausreichen. Die Pflanzen sind so eingepflanzt wie Wolfgang beschrieben hat. 

Ich habe 11 Fische drinne. Gefunden habe ich gestern einen den ich vorher noch nie gesehen habe, ich glaube das ist irgendwas karpfenartiges..  Ähnlich wie ein Karpfen allerdings ist er vom Bauch bis zum Rücken ziemlich hoch irgendwie Teller artig oval..  Darüber hinaus 2 kleine Koi und der Rest sind paar Goldfische und 2, 3 Shubis. 

Alle sind im Wasser und schwimmen fröhlich umher. Habe testweise einmal Futter reingeworfen, nur ein paar kleine Körner. Füttern tue ich sie 1-3 mal am Tag. Aber wirklich wenig. Ein paar Körner die man an 2 Händen abzählen kann. 

Den Filter habe ich wieder eingeschaltet, allerdings werde ich vielleicht ein paar Tage das UVC-Licht aus lassen damit ich die guten Bakterien nicht vernichte die sich gerade entwickeln (Sinnvoll?) 

Meinen "Wasserfall"  habe ich etwas anders positioniert jetzt ist glaube ich ganz guter Rundfluss im Becken, aufjedenfall besser als vorher. 

Ich werde das alles die tage mal beobachten und schauen wie sich das alles verhält. Und werde berichten. 

Für Anregungen und Tipps bin ich offen vielen Dank für alles. 

Grüße Alex


----------



## DbSam (6. Juli 2017)

Hallo Alex,

eine Anregung von vielen:
Lasse beim nächsten Mal die Aktion mit dem Hochdruckreiniger auf dem ganzen Zeugs, welches sich unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche befindet, weg und 'den Dreck' darauf haften/liegen. Du hast den Fischen, zumindest den Goldfischen, gerade die Zwischenmahlzeit 'weg gereinigt'. Du wirst das später mal sehen, wenn die Fische wieder an allem 'dran herum nuckeln'. 
Falls die Frage kommt: 
Nein, die Goldfische fressen keine Algen, sondern die kleinen Lebewesen aller Art, die dort ihren Lebensraum haben.

Hoffentlich hast Du bei dieser Aktion wenigstens den Dreck im Filter drin gelassen, das sollte etwas helfen. 

Du hast jetzt einen 'neuen' Teich, zumindest von der Biologie her.
Ich würde jetzt die Wasserwerte beobachten und/oder die nächsten Wochen täglich großzügige Teilwasserwechsel durchführen. 
Also nicht nur nachlaufen lassen, sondern zuerst abpumpen und dann erst wieder nachfüllen.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Wild (6. Juli 2017)

Hallo Carsten,
den Teilwasserwechsel in den nächsten Tagen verstehe ich nicht...
Was soll das bringen?

Viele Grüße
Norbert


----------



## DbSam (6. Juli 2017)

Hallo Norbert,

wegen dem Nitritpeak, welcher bei neuen Teichen auftritt. 
Bzw. welcher mit fast an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit auftreten wird, wenn 'viel Fisch in wenig Wasser' und dazu noch gefüttert wird. 

Die genaue Definition 'viel Fisch in wenig Wasser' kann ich Dir nicht mitteilen, denn diese schwankt von Ratgeber zu Ratgeber. 
Sollten die Zahlen von Alex zutreffen, dann würde ich bei ihm vielleicht das Wörtchen 'relativ' davor setzen, aber wegen den Kois trotzdem die ersten Wochen vorsorglich täglich Teilwasserwechsel durchführen. Und natürlich seine Fische beobachten. (Dazu muss man aber auch unbedingt deren normales Verhalten kennen, sonst macht man sich verrückt.)

Auch dieser Link ist interessant zu lesen und man kann dieses Wissen auch dementsprechend auf den Teich übertragen.
Deswegen auch mein Tipp mit dem vorbeugenden richtigen Teilwasserwechsel, da kann man auch auf die Messungen weitestgehend verzichten. 
Zu 'Messungen Ja/Nein' und mit welchen Mittelchen, da gibt es auch viele verschiedene Ansichten ...


Es gibt dazu auch hier im HGT-Forum viele Beiträge/Fragen und Antworten, natürlich auch mit vielen unterschiedlichen Ansichten/Ansätzen.
Was man aber immer lesen kann, dass ein Teilwasserwechsel nie verkehrt ist. Und zwar zuerst das Wasser raus und dann wieder auffüllen.



Gruß Carsten


----------



## burschto (6. Juli 2017)

Naja ich habe ja mit absicht, "dreckwasser"  in zwei 10000 Tanks gepumpt und diese dann in den Teich gegeben. Heute war ich nochmal los und habe BioKick Fresh  von Oase gekauft und das in den Filter sowohl auch etwas so in den Teich gekippt. 

Einen Skimmer habe ich heute auch installiert mit so nem Teil dran was Sauerstoff in den Teich abgibt. 

Viele neue Pflanzen die ich rein getan habe. 

Ich werde die Tage das Geschehen nun beobachten, wie sich das alles verhält, wie das Wasser wird und die Fische sich verhalten. 

Die Fische schwimmen putzmunter durch die Gegend und suchen fressen habe ich den Anschein. Aber ich möchte dennen nicht zu viel geben. 

Alex


----------



## burschto (6. Juli 2017)

Das ganze schaut jetzt übrigens so aus


----------



## DbSam (6. Juli 2017)

burschto schrieb:


> Naja ich habe ja mit absicht, "dreckwasser" in zwei 10000 Tanks gepumpt und diese dann in den Teich gegeben.


Das war auch nicht verkehrt. Der Großteil 'der Kollegen' wohnt aber im Filter und auch im Schlamm.
Und wenn diese in einem total sauberen Teich anfänglich nicht so viel Nahrung bekommen, dann sterben diese teilweise auch erst einmal ab, bevor sich auf Grund des Nahrungsangebotes 'Nitrit' eine neue Generation heran bildet. Das alles ist normal und benötigt etwas Zeit. Siehe dazu auch die Links in meinem ersten Post des Threads.



burschto schrieb:


> Heute war ich nochmal los und habe BioKick Fresh von Oase gekauft und das in den Filter sowohl auch etwas so in den Teich gekippt.


Das kannst Du gern tun. Ob dieses Mittelchen wirklich bei Deinem Teich hilft, das steht auf einem anderen Blatt. 
Mit einer richtigen Ration Schlamm aus dem Filter oder Teich hättest Du Dir das Geld auch sparen können.


Du hattest nach Anregungen gefragt, ich habe Dir welche gegeben.
Solch eine Grundreinigung aller im Teich enthaltenen Dinge mit Hochdruckreiniger auf Hochglanz ist meist kontraproduktiv und auch so sinnvoll wie 'den Wald zu kehren', wie Wolfgang weiter oben so treffend geschrieben hat.

Ansonsten sollte man immer nur eine Sache reinigen, den Filter oder den Teich. Und beides jeweils im Unterwasserbereich nie zu gründlich.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## burschto (6. Juli 2017)

Filter habe ich nicht angerührt, den hab ich zu Beginn einfach nur ausgemacht und als Wasser drinnen war wieder angemacht, inkl dreck, der außerdem auch in den 2 großen Kanistern war. 

Also alles komplett hab ich nicht entfernt. Habe nur den Teich angestrahlt. 

Danke trotzdem  

Grüße


----------



## teichinteressent (6. Juli 2017)

Bei Oase-Produkten zahlt man immer den Oase-Aufschlag. Genau wie bei vielen anderen Herstellernamen.
Greife im Regal lieber etwas tiefer.


----------



## burschto (6. Juli 2017)

Alles klar weiß ich nun bescheid danke. 

Gibt es denn irgendwelche Werte die ich beachten muss, was gut ist und was eher nicht so.?


----------



## DbSam (6. Juli 2017)

burschto schrieb:


> Filter habe ich nicht angerührt, den hab ich zu Beginn einfach nur ausgemacht und als Wasser drinnen war wieder angemacht, inkl dreck, der außerdem auch in den 2 großen Kanistern war.


Gut. 
Dein Posting hat sich so gelesen, als ob Du den Filter auch 'grundgereinigt' hättest.

Wie ich oben geschrieben habe, ein Teil der Biologie wird vielleicht trotzdem etwas verhungern, sollte sich aber schneller wieder aufbauen.
Trotzdem beobachten.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Wild (6. Juli 2017)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hallo Norbert,
> 
> wegen dem Nitritpeak, welcher bei neuen Teichen auftritt.
> Bzw. welcher mit fast an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit auftreten wird, wenn 'viel Fisch in wenig Wasser' und dazu noch gefüttert wird.
> ...



Hallo Carsten,
bei Teilwasserwechsel bringt man aber wieder neues Wasser ins Spiel und damit auch den Nitritpeak. Ich halte es für sinnvoller die Zeit einzuhalten bis man wieder Fische einsetzt.

Viele Grüße
Norbert


----------



## Limnos (6. Juli 2017)

Hi

Das "Schreckgespenst" des Nitritpeaks wird immer wieder beschworen. Dessen Voraussetzung wäre, dass stickstoffhaltige Verbindungen in niedrigerer Oxidationsstufe ins Wasser gelangten, also z.B. Eiweiß oder Ammonium/Ammoniak. Woher aber sollen diese kommen, wenn man a) neues Leitungswasser, b) das vorherige Wasser nimmt? Selbst wenn letzteres noch Stickstoffverbindungen enthalten hätte, würde diese zumindest durch Leitungswasser vedünnt. In sauerstoffhaltigem wasser ist Nitrit ohnehin ein kurzlebiges Zwischenprodukt auf dem Weg zu Nitrat. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## DbSam (7. Juli 2017)

Hallo Norbert,

eigentlich haben wir doch schon alles geschrieben.
Siehe auch Wolfgangs Beitrag von eben und siehe auch den oben schon geposteten interessanten Link.

Wenn Du natürlich warten kannst, dann kannst Du die Fische gern später einsetzen:


Wild schrieb:


> Ich halte es für sinnvoller die Zeit einzuhalten bis man wieder Fische einsetzt.


Und welche Zeit hältst Du denn ein? Wer definiert die Länge der Wartezeit? Was passiert überhaupt in dem Teich während dieser Zeit?


Alex hat dann anscheinend doch einiges richtig gemacht, etwas altes Teichwasser wieder eingefüllt und den Filter nicht gereinigt. So sollte sich die Biologie schneller wieder aufbauen. 
Und wenn doch etwas sein sollte, dann: Teilwasserwechsel - Der schadet niemals.
Nichts anderes habe ich geschrieben. 


Gruß Carsten


----------

